# fresh off the mill today



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 1, 2019)

put some shorts through the mill today. first is the block mottle/ beeswing eucalyptus fresh off the mill and then a piece sanded some and oiled

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 1, 2019)

sanded and oiled, check out the crotch

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 1, 2019)

and some mesquites as well

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2019)

Man, that stuff is gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 1, 2019)

i cut quite a number of mesquites and eucalyptus at 1 1/4 inch thick. as there is some call by one of the members for some hardwood for cheese boards


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 1, 2019)

@Bigg081 a lfr Board game box full of mixed acacia, mesquite, eucalyptus boards cut aprox 1 1/4 inch thick, is $50 includes shipping


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 1, 2019)

bowl blanks of each of these materials also available 2 1/4 to 3 inch thick


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 1, 2019)

the mesquite was a dead standing bug kill so it's fairly dry, certainly not green. the eucalyptus has been laying for about 2 plus years and is very dry and stable. acacia is fairly fresh cut but seems very stable


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2019)

Gorgeous wood! Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 1, 2019)

Glad I can type because I am speechless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 2, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Bigg081 a lfr Board game box full of mixed acacia, mesquite, eucalyptus boards cut aprox 1 1/4 inch thick, is $50 includes shipping


Wow! Gorgeous! Can you do 2 game board boxes? How much for a LFR with bowl blanks?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 2, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! Can you do 2 game board boxes? How much for a LFR with bowl blanks?


same price as for boards


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 2, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> same price as for boards


$150 for 2 game board boxes of “slabs” and 1 LFRB of blanks. Assuming 2 blanks in that box?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 2, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> $150 for 2 game board boxes of “slabs” and 1 LFRB of blanks. Assuming 2 blanks in that box?


that is correct, i'll get pictures of the actual to ship and start a sale thread here in the next couple of days

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 3, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> that is correct, i'll get pictures of the actual to ship and start a sale thread here in the next couple of days


Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 3, 2019)

wow, some beautiful wood ya got there.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 3, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> wow, some beautiful wood ya got there.


thx, it's always cool to see what's inside a log


----------



## Sprung (Dec 3, 2019)

That eucalyptus is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 3, 2019)

only one species of landscape euc here has that, most of the smooth bark euc is worthless as it shrinks and cracks bad, but the interlocking grain in this one makes it hold up much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 3, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> that is correct, i'll get pictures of the actual to ship and start a sale thread here in the next couple of days


If I don’t respond quickly, please be patient. I’m having surgery on Friday and will be offline for a bit.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 3, 2019)

Hope the surgery goes well Shane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 3, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hope the surgery goes well Shane.


Agree. I’m praying for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 3, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> If I don’t respond quickly, please be patient. I’m having surgery on Friday and will be offline for a bit.


no problem i'm kinda swamped too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wood128 (Dec 4, 2019)

Put me down for a gamebox LFRB of that beautiful Eucalypus for $50.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 4, 2019)

wood128 said:


> Put me down for a gamebox LFRB of that beautiful Eucalypus for $50.


mix box is $50,
LFR board game box of all beeswing/block mottle eucalyptus boards 1 1/4 inch thich would be $70 shipped. 
euc is substantially rarer for me than mesquite and acacia


----------



## wood128 (Dec 4, 2019)

OK , $70 shipped is fine for all beautiful bees wing figure Eucalyptus . Thanks a bunch.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 4, 2019)

i'll get pictures of a box full this weekend and post a sale thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 4, 2019)

@Mr. Peet i cut some 
Chinese Elm, Lacebark Elm
Ulmus parvifolia

do you have that in your collection


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 5, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Mr. Peet i cut some
> Chinese Elm, Lacebark Elm
> Ulmus parvifolia
> 
> do you have that in your collection



I have a single sample from a juvenile tree. I am still looking to gain a 1/4 sawn sample and a flatsawn sample from a mature tree, with sapwood in at least one of the samples.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I have a single sample from a juvenile tree. I am still looking to gain a 1/4 sawn sample and a flatsawn sample from a mature tree, with sapwood in at least one of the samples.


this tree was only about 10 inches across at the stump, but i cut several boards 5/4 thick including at the pith so i do have a quater sawn sample as well as with sap wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 5, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> this tree was only about 10 inches across at the stump, but i cut several boards 5/4 thick including at the pith so i do have a quater sawn sample as well as with sap wood



Ok, sounds good. Let's see how it drys and then we can work something out. Thanks for thinking of me Trev.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, sounds good. Let's see how it drys and then we can work something out. Thanks for thinking of me Trev.


is dry, tree was cut several years ago, stable and ready to go


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 5, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> is dry, tree was cut several years ago, stable and ready to go



Sounds even better...


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm up for a box of the EUC as well. - Iff'n one those pieces of the crotch gets in. Well, I might faint. But might be willing to pay more.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 6, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm up for a box of the EUC as well. - Iff'n one those pieces of the crotch gets in. Well, I might faint. But might be willing to pay more.


i have a crotch board available, along with a mixture of additional beeswing/block mottle euc to fill a LFRboard game box for the $70 price
i'll be making parcels and pictures tomorrow, i'll add one to the list for you


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 8, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm up for a box of the EUC as well. - Iff'n one those pieces of the crotch gets in. Well, I might faint. But might be willing to pay more.


posted pictures of the box of euc in https://woodbarter.com/threads/roug...-mesquite-and-acacia.40482/page-2#post-557616


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 8, 2019)

All is awesome


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 9, 2019)

That’s some really amazing wood.


----------

